# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  El dinero para limpiar los ríos también se recorta

## sergi1907

El Govern admite que la deuda del agua pone en peligro la depuración de los caudales residuales | La partida para analizar las aguas se recorta un 54% y la de los programas para recuperar los ríos, un 65%.

La calidad del agua de los ríos catalanes, de donde se obtienen mayoritariamente los recursos para el suministro, corre serio peligro de empeorar. La escasez de recursos económicos del Govern va a comportar el año próximo fortísimos recortes en los planes de saneamiento, descontaminación e inspección de los ríos. La Agència Catalana de l'Aigua (ACA), responsable de sanear los ríos y de crear las grandes infraestructuras de suministro, acabará el año 2011 con una deuda de 1.451,8 millones de euros, de los que 229,8 millones corresponden a proveedores, a los que no se puede pagar el saneamiento por depurar esos caudales sucios (ayuntamientos, consejos comarcales). La situación es tan dramática que, además, para proveerse de agua potable, sólo se echará mano en caso de sequía grave a las desalinizadoras (Blanes y El Prat de Llobregat), para así ahorrar electricidad. En la Agència no habrá dinero ni para el mantenimiento de plantas y jardinería.

La situación económica de la Agència de l'Aigua, el organismo que descontamina los ríos, es límite. El nivel de deuda alcanzado puede hacerse insostenible el año próximo, lo cual "probablemente comportaría la interrupción de muchos servicios esenciales que presta o financia la Agència", dice el plan de acción para el 2012 aprobado la semana pasada en su consejo de administración. Esa interrupción podría incidir "de forma especial en el saneamiento de las aguas residuales" y crear una eventual situación que comportaría graves afecciones en los ríos y abastecimientos, "poniendo en riesgo la salud de la población", admite el documento, al que ha tenido acceso este diario. Por ello, para ahuyentar este peligro, es clave refinanciar y reestructurar la deuda con los bancos y renegociar la deuda con proveedores y administraciones locales.

Pese a los esfuerzos ya realizados, la crisis de los mercados financieros "no ha permitido refinanciar el elevado endeudamiento que vence este año (211 millones de euros), lo que ha llevado a la Agència de l'Aigua a un situación financiera límite". La gran paradoja es que una administración tan importante como ésta (que ha hecho frente a las exigencias europeas de calidad de agua, a grandes obras de abastecimiento y emergencias por sequías) tiene unos pies de barro con una financiación basada en el canon que pagan los usuarios.

Por ello, la Agència ha preparado para el 2012 unos presupuestos cuyos objetivos son simplemente lograr "el nivel mínimo de servicio legalmente exigible", evitar el progresivo incremento de la deuda y procurar que no se interrumpan los sistemas de saneamiento para prevenir las consecuencias que podría tener esa medida en la contaminación, el riesgo para los abastecimientos urbanos y sus repercusiones jurídicas y políticas.

El año próximo se recorta un 17% los gastos de explotación y mantenimiento de las plantas depuradoras de aguas residuales de los ríos (que totalizarán 455 instalaciones en el 2012).

Se recorta un 54% los costes de los análisis y el control de las aguas. ("La actividad se hará con la misma intensidad pero con recursos propios", dice la Agència). Además, se reduce un 93% los programas de protección del medio marino litoral. Y la tijera pasará por más del 65% de las partidas de los programas de recuperación ecológica de ríos y acuíferos (delimitación de espacios inundables, implantación de caudales ecológicos en los ríos, recuperación de reservas subterráneas contaminadas... incluso por el vertido de purines). Además, en el 2012 las actuaciones para combatir los daños por avenidas e inundaciones "serán los mínimos". Y no habrá repoblación de los cauces con bosques de ribera.

Incluso ya se ha programado un menor uso de las desalinizadoras (a las que se recurre, sobre todo, en caso de sequía), para ahorrar costos energéticos. Se aprovechará menos agua de la desalinizadora de Blanes (que abastece parte del Maresme y la Selva); y no se pondrá en funcionamiento la ampliación de esta misma desalinizadora, que debería también suministrar caudales a Barcelona en caso de sequía. Además, la desalinizadora de El Prat de Llobregat sólo se reactivará (pasando del 10% al 20% de su capacidad) cuando los embalses bajen por debajo del 70%).

La Agència se apretará fuerte en los gastos corrientes: de electricidad, de contratos de limpieza y vigilancia, en el número de móviles, de desplazamientos.

La deuda total de la Agència será a finales del 2011 de 1.452 millones de euros y en el 2012 se situará en 1.311 millones (de los cuales 385 corresponden a proveedores). El problema es que los préstamos vencen en cascada: 211 millones de euros en el 2011, 290 millones en el 2012... Y por eso, es clave reestructurarla, para poder acompasar los pagos.

Si no se reestructura y se refinancia la deuda, "la situación del ACA se hará absolutamente insostenible, ya que la deuda neta (vencida) con proveedores y administraciones aumentaría en 154,86 millones de euros, con lo que se situaría en 384,72 millones", dice el referido documento.

La Agència acabó el ejercicio del 2010 con un déficit de 106 millones, que es el valor de la deuda a corto plazo con proveedores; entre los que se encuentran administraciones que gestionan las depuradora: ayuntamientos, consejos comarcales...

La situación financiera de la Agència viene condicionada sobre todo por la escasez de ingresos fijos. Ya no tiene ayudas procedentes de los fondos de cohesión de la UE. Tampoco se recoge ninguna previsión de transferencias de la Administración central (pese a la previsión del Estatut), pues el Gobierno no acepta el déficit presupuestado por la Generalitat). Y las aportaciones de capital del Govern son reducidas, aunque pasan de 10,54 millones a 13,89 millones.

El grueso de los ingresos corrientes de la Agència procede del canon que pagan los usuarios, (el 70% domésticos y el 30% de la industria), y la previsión es que su monto suba un 26,57% el 2012.

El canon del agua (que se cobra en el recibo) sólo subirá el año próximo un 3% para los abonados que gasten hasta 9 m3 al mes (el 65% de la población) aunque aumentará un 10% para los segmentos de mayor consumo. En cambio, para la industria sólo aumentará un 3%, para proteger los sectores productivos, alega la Agència, en clara discordancia con la Confederació d'Associacions Veïnals de Catalunya, que ve una subida discriminatoria.

El químico ambiental Damià Barceló, uno de los principales expertos en descontaminación de España, ensalzó la tarea de la Agència y cuestionó que las obras de emergencia por la sequía del 2008 hayan ido a engrosar la deuda. Recordó que el ACA ha mejorado la calidad del agua de los ríos y que Catalunya es la única comunidad que ha elaborado un plan hidrológico para cumplir con las normas europeas.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/medio-am...e-recorta.html

----------


## perdiguera

> El Govern admite que la deuda del agua pone en peligro la depuración de los caudales residuales | La partida para analizar las aguas se recorta un 54% y la de los programas para recuperar los ríos, un 65%.
> ................
> 
> El grueso de los ingresos corrientes de la Agència procede del canon que pagan los usuarios, (el 70% domésticos y el 30% de la industria), y* la previsión es que su monto suba un 26,57% el 2012.*
> *El canon del agua (que se cobra en el recibo) sólo subirá el año próximo un 3% para los abonados que gasten hasta 9 m3 al mes (el 65% de la población) aunque aumentará un 10% para los segmentos de mayor consumo. En cambio, para la industria sólo aumentará un 3%,* para proteger los sectores productivos, alega la Agència, en clara discordancia con la Confederació d'Associacions Veïnals de Catalunya, que ve una subida discriminatoria.
> 
> .....
> http://www.lavanguardia.com/medio-am...e-recorta.html


Me parece que los números, tal y como están descritos aquí, no cuadran. Si sólo se sube un 3% para el 75.5% de los consumidores (he sumado los domésticos que gastan menos de 9 m3 y la industria) y el 10% para el resto, 24.5% difícilmente pueden recaudar un 26.57% más, salvo que le pongan un impuesto nuevo a todos.

----------


## Comizo

Aparte del error en los números, que está claro, lo que es indignante es la mala administración y el despelote que los políticos han tenido con los caudales públicos.
Tengo un amigo trabajando en una multinacional francesa con filial en España en temas de tratamiento de aguas, y está pasando serias dificultades por deudas municipales y autonómicas sobre todo de Cataluña, con un buen número de despedidos ya. Sólo por no cobrar los trabajos ya realizados.

 Yo no sé para cuantas depuradoras daría un Forum de Barcelona, o una ciudad de las Artes y otros edificios inútiles de Valencia, o una Expo de Zaragoza, o una Caja mágica de Madrid, o de sus equivalentes en CLM, Andalucía, CYL. Galicia, etc... 

 Ma parece que cualquier madre o padre de familia con dos dedos de frente llevaría mejor las cuentas.

El daño causado con el endeudamiento es terrible. ¿Con qué se pensaba pagar esa enorme deuda?

Y ahora quien lo va a pagar es quien no tiene la culpa, el ciudadano de a pié y el medio ambiente.

Cuantos tíos de la vara hacen falta...

----------


## frfmfrfm

Es una pena Comizo, pero el problema es que además hay que darte la razon. :Frown:

----------


## Comizo

> Es una pena Comizo, pero el problema es que además hay que darte la razon.


 ¿Y darme la razón es un problema? ¿está prohibido?.






















































No problem, te he entendido (espacio para poner una carita de esas)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Aunque se que lo has entendido darle la razon a alquien cuando creo que la lleva no es nuca un problema,  el problema seria callarse, solo era una forma de hablar.La critica también es una forma de avanzar.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## comizo

Consorcio Besòs avisa que la deuda del ACA hará inviable su actividad en 2012

-------Granollers (Barcelona) 18 oct (EFE).- El Consorcio para la Defensa del Río Besòs alerta que los recortes presupuestarios y la deuda pendiente de la Agencia Catalana del Agua (ACA), estimada en unos 20 millones de euros, podrían hacer inviable las actividades del organismo el próximo año.

Actualmente, el consorcio tiene un presupuesto de 21.300.000 euros y se encarga del mantenimiento y la depuración del agua de la cuenca del Besòs. El organismo da cobertura a más de 50 municipios y gestiona 14 depuradoras.

Los responsables del consorcio defienden la gestión de los últimos años y mantienen que, a pesar de los recortes, están ofreciendo "un servicio adecuado a las necesidades de los 52 municipios" del Barcelonés, Osona, Vallès Oriental y Occidental.

El próximo presidente del Consorcio, Sergi Mingote, que tomará posesión del cargo el próximo 2 de noviembre en la junta del organismo, ha explicado que la situación financiera "es crítica" debido a la deuda de la ACA.

Mingote ha explicado que la deuda pendiente de este año asciende hasta los 10,4 millones de euros en concepto de mantenimiento de las 14 depuradoras del consorcio.

La Agencia Catalana del Agua informó, hace dos semanas, de su intención de recortar en 2012 un 17 % el presupuesto del consorcio, pero lo que ha levantado todas las alarmas es el anuncio de una "demora de dos años para pagar la deuda" pendiente.

Sergi Mingote ha explicado que el pago de la deuda de este año y el próximo "no está garantizado" y lo que podría provocar que no puedan seguir realizando el tratamiento del agua.

El futuro presidente del consorcio ha destacado que con estos números en la mano, difícilmente podrán ofrecer los servicios actuales porque será insostenible.

Mingote ha explicado que la situación "es muy preocupante" porque las más de quince depuradoras que tratan las aguas residuales del territorio "podrían dejar de funcionar". EFE--------

http://www.efeverde.com/contenidos/n...ividad-en-2012


 Va a ser un gran problema y un paso atrás. El Besòs es un río que tenía una contaminación terrible y sobre el que se ha realizado un gran esfuerzo y creo que con unos resultados bastante importantes.
 Es indignante que durante lustros se haya gastado el dinero en tontadas y se haya mantenido una economía insostenible, y que eso lo tenga que pagar un tema que es importantísimo, al igual que va a afectar a otros muchos aspectos vitales.

----------


## comizo

http://www.efeverde.com/contenidos/n...inada-arsenico

L'Argentera (Tarragona), 18 oct (EFE).- El agua potable de L'Argentera, un pueblo de 140 habitantes, sufre contaminación natural de arsénico, pero la Agencia Catalana del Agua (ACA) ya no subvencionará mezclar otra agua con la contaminada para diluir el arsénico, ni tampoco está claro que ayude a pagar un nuevo pozo.

Según ha denunciado a Efe el alcalde de L'Argentera, Joan Maria Castellví (CiU), el municipio hace más de 20 años que sufre esta contaminación porque tiene vetas de minerales y el agua de la red pública presenta niveles por encima de los límites permitidos, por lo que el agua del grifo no es potable ni hay otra.

La solución sería abrir un nuevo pozo alejado de las vetas minerales, pero está presupuestado en 300.000 euros, una cifra inasumible para un pueblo de 140 habitantes y la ACA ha manifestado, según el alcalde, que no tiene liquidez para subvencionar estos trabajos ni tampoco para transportar cubas, como se venía haciendo hasta ahora, para diluir el agua y rebajar el nivel de arsénico.

El alcalde reclama una solución a la Generalitat y se reunirá en breve con la delegación del Govern en Tarragona para buscar salidas, mientras un grupo de vecinos del pueblo ha mostrado su malestar por la falta de información.

El alcalde niega esta falta de información con el argumento de que en un pueblo tan pequeño, todos los habitantes están al corriente de los sucesos. EFE

----------


## perdiguera

Las dos noticias que nos pones, comizo, son reflejo de la mala gestión realizada por quien detenta la competencia.
¿Cómo es posible que no haya habido 300.000 € desde hace 10 años o más para hacer un pozo nuevo?
¿Para qué pagamos el canon de potabilización, depuración y saneamiento?
Son un desastre.

----------


## Comizo

> Las dos noticias que nos pones, comizo, son reflejo de la mala gestión realizada por quien detenta la competencia.
> ¿Cómo es posible que no haya habido 300.000  desde hace 10 años o más para hacer un pozo nuevo?
> ¿Para qué pagamos el canon de potabilización, depuración y saneamiento?
> Son un desastre.


Efectivamente, te respondo con la última frase de uno de esos dos mensajes:




> Es indignante que durante lustros se haya gastado el dinero en tontadas y se haya mantenido una economía insostenible, y que eso lo tenga que pagar un tema que es importantísimo, al igual que va a afectar a otros muchos aspectos vitales.


 Han sido lustros de despiporre y de una terrible laxitud en la administración y control de los caudales públicos recaudados para tal fin.

Seguro que se han empleado millones en alguna tontada y no en lo básico.

 Pero es igual, a la hora de votar no se tienen en cuenta éstas cosas.

Y ahora... ¿qué hacemos?

----------


## perdiguera

> Efectivamente, te respondo con la última frase de uno de esos dos mensajes:
> 
> 
> 
>  Han sido lustros de despiporre y de una terrible laxitud en la administración y control de los caudales públicos recaudados para tal fin.
> 
> Seguro que se han empleado millones en alguna tontada y no en lo básico.
> 
>  Pero es igual, a la hora de votar no se tienen en cuenta éstas cosas.
> ...


Casos de despilfarro los hay a patadas: aeropuertos innecesarios, AVES innecesarios, Puertos desmesurados, Autovías y autopistas de peaje por donde no pasa nadie, pozos sin fondo en pagos a asesores, en fín un desastre tras otro y así nos va. Miles de millones lanzados a la basura que ahora nos vendrían muy bien si hubiesen sidos empleados en mejora de la calidad de la naturaleza, de las personas y del país.

Y lo que hay que hacer es insistir e insistir hasta que el cuerpo aguante, con raciocinio, no a lo loco.

Por de pronto yo votaré. Por principios democráticos.

----------

